# Partner for Tournaments



## ChatterBill (Jan 19, 2017)

I am looking for someone to fish the Berry's Tournaments on Lake Oconee and Sinclair this year.  I live on Oconee and have fished in some of them the previous few years.  My best finish was 3rd place with 22+ lbs.  I no longer have a boat so I am hoping that there is someone out there with a boat in need of a partner to help win and share expenses.  Please leave me a private message here, or txt/call me on the number below. I'm open to fishing other tournaments in the area as well.

Tight Lines!,

Billy 

(7-zero-6) 8-one-6 0786


----------



## jusdonaldson (Jan 20, 2017)

Wish I had a boat, but I too am looking for a to fish some big lake stuff with this year... I have a jonboat for jonboat tourneys, and considered fishing BFL as a co again, but would love to fish some tourneys with someone on Oconee, Sinclair, Lanier, or Jackson... Somebody hook us up! Lol, my number is 404-775-7718 Justin


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jan 20, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## Clee1985 (Feb 2, 2017)

pm sent


----------



## ChatterBill (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks for getting in touch with me guys.  It was good hearing from you.

As of Feb. 11, 2017 I still do not have a confirmed partner.  Still hoping someone out there wants/needs a partner.  Unexpected things arise, so if you find out the day before that your partner cant make it, call me.  I can and will go on short notice. Next Berry's Tournament is:

March 4, 2017   Oconee     Sugar Creek Marina


----------

